# Inquisitor Gideon Lorr model re-released?



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Just looked on the GW site and the ltd edition Gideon Lorr model is now re-released and can be bought as a single figure again from Direct only.

Also it seems Coteaz can now be bought as a single model too! (Unless this was already covered in our grey knight rumour / confirmed threads?)


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Good find, that ltd model is going on ebay for upto £30


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Pity about the pricing. (And the old metal PA grey knights...)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, just a random question. Which model are we talking about? There are like 10 Inquisitors there, and I have no idea which one we are talking about.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

This one, I think.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm definately getting it-Always wanted it but refuse to go through e-by for it


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey if they are re-releaseing these special models i hope they re-release the Games Day Wolf Priest. (Wishing in one hand,crapping in the outher and still wateing to see witch one fills up first.):laugh:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

there is still an old one on ebay for £39-99 not in blister
and 2 which look new due to new packaging and not the old packaging it was released with have gone on ebay today for £35 and £36-99


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vanchet said:


> I'm definately getting it-Always wanted it but refuse to go through e-by for it


I second that. I have always like that model but paying upwards of $40-50 never really appealed to me.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmm, kind of deafeats the point of 'limited edition'!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Now we just need a rerelease of Selafyn of the Annulii and it will sem we have time warped back to 2004...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

They should release the female commissar as she is one of the most expensive models on ebay and is rare as hell. It's one of the few metal models I'd like to get but I'm not willing to pay the exorbitant price for them.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Am I the only one who suddenly can't find the model on GW's site anymore? I went to buy it today, and I can't seem to locate it.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440161a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I had the same problem. It is no longer on the US site. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:cray: I wanted that model...


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL Ive had that model for 6 months, got for making the last tourney trophy, and didnt know he was rare..I just liked his hat and the store owner knew I liked it so he gave it to me. Nice model, very detailed...with a snazzy hat  

I think I know which one yer talkin aboot, the other guy with the hat right?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

And now it's gone.

DAMN IT!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone wrote GW asking about it, the reply was that it was put up on the site by mistake. That it was a limited model in 2004 and that no more were made.

Frgt/10 however says that it was scheduled for re-release so the most likely scenario is that they put it up too early of messed up. Might be part of the April 16th release.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn was just about to buy that model. I really hope it returns, really wanted to paint it. 
It had me considering starting a Inq army.


----------



## Thylacine (Nov 23, 2010)

Bad News guys, Gideon Lorr has been pulled from the OZ GW site! 

Very few of the models hit the shelves down here with most of them being snapped up by the GW staff. In fact I have yet to see one on the table that is not owned by a GW staffer, current or ex.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

It was also on the posters in my local store for direct only models, not just a website cock-up.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I ordered it as soon as it went up and recived mine today  
mwhahahahas


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Its advertised in the back of the April White Dwarth, has a product code and prices in all currencys so It looks like it will be up for sale


----------

